# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Organon Sustanon 250 Rediject

## E.ZEE

Just Picked Up Some New Gear While I Was In Costa Rica.what Do You Think? Any Thoughts? Also Let Me Know If The Pics Are Descriptive Enough Thanx.

----------


## E.ZEE

Anybody Fimiliar With Either Of These? I'm Just Curious Wether They're Legit Or Not.

AND NO I HAVE ABSOLUTLY NOTHING TO DO WITH DISTRIBUTION OF ANY TYPE.

----------


## MichaelCC

I've never seen it before, but this sustanon has pretty nice package, I think ..

----------


## BooCooo

ive seen both the sus and the sten, look good to me.

----------


## Beliftin

Definetly looks good

----------


## methan

> Anybody Fimiliar With Either Of These? I'm Just Curious Wether They're Legit Or Not.
> 
> AND NO I HAVE ABSOLUTLY NOTHING TO DO WITH DISTRIBUTION OF ANY TYPE.


this is also mexican 2ml gear its g2g but dosage are pretty low.

----------


## thomasd2776

That's good stuff use to get from medicationx.com but has closed

----------


## thomasd2776

Catch me at thomasd2776Ya h oo we can chat

----------


## pedro912

In my opinion ...That stuff is legit . It has a good packaging type..blistered amp.. It would be very hard to create a credible fake .

----------


## [email protected]

8 year old thread guys. Started in 2006.

----------

